# 

## Jedi_Lee

.  .                        * ͨ ,  !!!*

----------


## RAMM

.      ?

----------


## 23q

> :                   .
>     ,              -  .

     !    . ,  .  
вͲ Ͳ -   ,        .

----------

*23q*,       -     .   ,    ,      .     ...            .
     -   , -,  .       " " :)

----------


## o

.     ,   .   .     .   .     ,     . GVL224 -        ,       "    "".    50,      .      Vaza.

----------


## Enter

Vaza,   .    .    .   : "Vaza,     ,  ,   ,              ?".
      .      ,  ,   .        .
   ,  .
    . 
  !

----------


## GVL224

> Vaza,   .    .    .   : "Vaza,     ,  ,   ,              ?".
>       .      ,  ,   .        .
>    ,  .
>     . 
>   !

            ...     ...

----------


## o

Enter,    .
 ,   ,  , ,      ..,       .. .     ( ).          ,    .      .        .       . . ,    .          1709 ,   1    ,    ,     ,       23  1943 .     .      .      Vaza.

----------


## Karen

> ,

     ....?????

----------


## o

> ....?????

  
  30 (  )

----------


## o

. .    ().

----------


## o

2017 .  ,        . 
   10.00    Web- .        . ,    ? . 
Jedi_Lee   New Year Poltava 2017

----------


## Sky



----------


## o

> 

   .

----------


## GVL224

> Enter,    .
>  ,   ,  , ,      ..,       .. .     ( ).     *     ,    .*      .        .       . . ,    .          1709 ,   1    ,    ,     ,       23  1943 .     .      .      Vaza.

     ?

----------


## Barga

> 23  1943       . 
>             .    83  , , , ,    , , 2/3   .   18 200  ,     5 000 , 20 800        .

     .

----------


## Barga

> 23  1943    **   .

   

> * 18 200*

----------


## infospacer

> 83  , , , ,    , , 2/3   .   18 200  ,     5 000 , 20 800        .

  -   -  . 
-,  -  .  - .    ,    ,  ,  -     : "". 
-,       ?      ?     : " ** "? ,      " ".   1941-42.    ,  . 
-,     ,     "  "   ?

----------


## infospacer

> 23 .     - .          ?

  "  ** ..." 
       " "...

----------

